# .sig missing



## grodog (Jul 18, 2004)

Odd:  in my post at http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1660621&postcount=187 my .sig doesn't display, even after an edit, where I saw display .sig checked off OK.  Any idea what's up?


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 18, 2004)

grodog said:
			
		

> Odd:  in my post at http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1660621&postcount=187 my .sig doesn't display, even after an edit, where I saw display .sig checked off OK.  Any idea what's up?




Displayed for me.

BTW, you are aware that sigs only display once per page yes?


----------



## grodog (Jul 20, 2004)

> BTW, you are aware that sigs only display once per page yes?




Nope, is that something new as well?


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 20, 2004)

Yup, it's my new favorite hack! Since we asked folks to try and do this anyways, we decided that making it automatic would be a good compromise to becoming draconian. It's once per page, too, not once per thread, which seems just right.


----------



## BSF (Jul 20, 2004)

It's a great hack!  Now I don't feel guilty when I am lazy and don't turn off a sig.


----------



## grodog (Jul 21, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Since we asked folks to try and do this anyways, we decided that making it automatic would be a good compromise to becoming draconian. It's once per page, too, not once per thread, which seems just right.




I hadn't heard about the request before now, FWIW, PC....

I guess the .sigs (especially those larger ones with lots of images, etc.) eat up a lot of resources?  

Have you thought about doing something similar with avatars (only once per page)?


----------



## Gez (Jul 21, 2004)

Yep, it's a great hack! Before, I didn't wanted to have long sigs, like I do now, so it was just one line with the smallest font size.

Well, I still use the smallest font size, but I've several lines now. (BTW, anyone got an idea to improve that cute little poem? The only part I really like is "nine books of poor monsters doomed to die".)


----------

